# Lose waist, visceral fat



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Waist fat + visceral fat. Must go. Has been freaking me out for a while. Came across this timely BBC article:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/8436409.stm

Will base this goal primarily around running. And secondarily on strength training at home as I can't afford to and would feel uncomfortable in a gym.

Thanks LosPancake for goal setting tips youtube vid..

1. break goals into smaller steps


Start tomorrow with walking 10mins, running 20mins, walking 10mins.
Keep the following goals up for a whole week
Multiple small meals, instead of what you do now
No more Coca Cola. Replace with sugar-free juice for now.
Research some do-able strength training exercises that I like.


Run on cricket field 2 days.
 Running on hilly terrain on 2 days.
 Strength training on other 0* days. Have fun on that kids playground instead.
Rest other days
* not yet, I'd rather establish some consistency. Running is something I have done in the past and I can get back to with some determination. Strength training: not so much. I tend to get pretty frustrated with my amateur efforts.


^Stick to 80% success rate per month on each goal above so as to no feel so ****ty when I do mess up from time to time.


^^^draft goals only, need to be refined and be more specific, especially on strength training :afr
2. post on here


tick
 3. remind yourself of the benefits of reaching your goals


girls from foreign shows will come over to see _and _touch my glistening rock hard abs (note this is just a motivational statement . I'm not so much trying to work on my abs here; its just weight loss). It'll be like a pilgrimage. The police will have to get involved at some point to maintain public order as the pilgrims make their way to meh..
health n stuff
I'll feel better when I'm in front of the bathroom mirror
the idea of visceral fat freaks me out; it'll be a huge relief to not have to think about it
 4. give yourself a small reward for each step taken

Must think about this. Can't be material stuff cuz of this thing called unemployment.

Every 2 weeks If I accomplish all 4 goals I'll give myself permission to ogle a certain SASer's photo album.. :blank :teeth
I'll allow myself to watch a movie that month.
At the end of each week I'll let myself have one sweet food.
 5. map out your progress in a journal or spreadsheet, or something


will use google docs.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

What's visceral fat? :con

Good luck, anyway. :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=visceral+fat

oh I am mean 

Looks like a good regime MG, as long as you keep it up and do it consistently then your will benefit from it in a lot more ways than just losing some fat.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=visceral+fat
> 
> oh I am mean
> 
> Looks like a good regime MG, as long as you keep it up and do it consistently then your will benefit from it in a lot more ways than just losing some fat.


I didn't want to google unless it was something gross!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I know what you mean, I just googled bot fly


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

http://calorielab.com/news/2005/09/14/beneath-the-beer-belly-reducing-deep-belly-fat/


> *The good news is that vigorous exercise reduced deep belly fat by 7% - as well as reducing waistline fat by the same amount.* *The bad news is that lower amounts of exercise, even low amounts of vigorous exercise,* had no effect on the amount of deep belly fat. And, frighteningly, those who continued their sedentary ways showed an increase in deep belly fat of 9% over the six-month course of the study.
> 
> The study showed the importance of staying active, even at a low level.
> How much exercise is needed? *If you want to reduce your deep belly fat, you'll need to get the equivalent of 17-20 miles a week of running*. If you want to hold the fort on deep belly fat, 12 miles of walking or running will do it. Although this sounds like a tall order, all of Dr. Slent's sedentary subjects who were assigned exercise were able to do it.


----------

